# Every Day Carry



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

This should be an interesting thread. What knife do you carry for your everyday pocket knife?

My weekday carry is a Swiss Army Hiker. I've carried a Swiss Army knife since I was about 12 except for a year when I carried a trusty "US Knife". I went through SERE training in Korea and had lost the SA that I was carrying during training. Every now and then I'll still throw it in my pocket. It's a Camilus knife. I never did like the ones build by Imperial - never seemed to take and hold an edge.

What do you carry?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had a bunch of different EDC knives. I am carrying my Spyderco Salsa right now:
http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=29


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey check this link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13869-edc/


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Aaron who is this young guy ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Hey check this link http://slingshotforu...opic/13869-edc/










i switched blades the DDC SMF was a hair to bulky, i sold it and bought this, CRK!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

e~shot said:


> Hey Aaron who is this young guy ?


That would be me. The pic is a couple years old, but yeah its me!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Daily carry: small gerber with a surgical edge for small work, and a 3.5 innch boker tactical for the heavy stuff.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Victorinox Alox pioneer. Chris


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

MY U S CAMILUS IS IN MY POCKET EVERT DAY, GOOD KNIFE !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Benchmade 710D2 in my back pocket and a sak in a pouch on my belt. The sak has been with me for a looong time.
IHS
g


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of knives I carry. The Imperial is dated the year I was born which was kind of neat and the French knife is a nice
slicer especially on food.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

we can not carry any knifes what so ever unless you are on the land you hunt on but if ya get stopped with one you could be in for a sentance of 5 years thats the max its gone ** up in the uk


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

the gafer said:


> we can not carry any knifes what so ever unless you are on the land you hunt on but if ya get stopped with one you could be in for a sentance of 5 years thats the max its gone ** up in the uk


No disrespect meant towards you as your probably very familiar with laws in your land, but I'm quite certain it only pertains to locking folders in the UK?
You chaps are allowed to carry slip joint folders without hassle I thought?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Summary of British Knife Law

Primarily from the Criminal Justice Act, 1988

Bladed items etc:- section 139 Offence of having article with blade or point in public place

(1) Subject to subsections (4) and (5) below, any person who has an article to which this section applies with him in a public place shall be guilty of an offence.

(2) Subject to subsection (3) below, this section applies to any article which has a blade or is sharply pointed except a folding pocketknife.

(3) This section applies to a folding pocketknife if the cutting edge of its blade exceeds 3 inches.

(4) It shall be a defence for a person charged with an offence under this section to prove4 that he had good reason5 or lawful authority for having the article with him in a public place.

(5) Without prejudice to the generality of subsection

(4) above, it shall be a defence for a person charged with an offence under this section to prove that he had the article with him-

(a) for use at work;

(







for religious reasons; or

(c) as part of any national costume.

(6) A person guilty of an offence under subsection (1) above shall be liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding level 3 on the standard scale.

(7) In this section "public place" includes any place to which at the material time the public have or are permitted access, whether on payment or otherwise.

(8 ) This section shall not have effect in relation to anything done before it comes into force.

[Criminal Justice Act 1988, s 139 as amended by the Offensive Weapons Act 1996, s 3.]

1 Sections 139-142 of the Criminal Justice Act 1988 which are printed here came into force on the 29 September 1988. For other provisions of the Criminal Justice Act 1988, see in particular Part I: Magistrates' Courts, Procedure,

2 Part XI contains ss 133-167.

3 For a knife to be a folding pocket-knife within the meaning of this section, it must be readily and immediately foldable at all times, simply by the folding process. A lock-knife, which required a further process, namely activating a trigger mechanism to fold the blade back into the handle, was held not to be a folding pocket-knife (Harris v DPP [1993] 1 All ER 562); followed in R v Deegan [1998] Crim LR 562,[1998] 2 Cr App Rep 121. The section applies to articles which have a blade or are sharply pointed, falling into the same broad category as a knife or sharply pointed instrument;

it does not apply to a screwdriver just because it has a blade (R v Davis [1998] Crim LR 564).

4 Once the prosecution has discharged the burden of proving the ingredients of the offence against s 139(1), the defendant is guilty unless he can discharge the burden imposed by s 139(4) of the Act; see Godwin v DPP (1993) 96 Cr App Rep 244.

5 The fact that a defendant has forgotten that he has with him an article to which s 139 applies does not constitute a defence of good reason within s 139(4)(DPP v Gregson (1992) 157 JP 201).

6 Interpretation of the ordinay everyday use of "for use at work" is not a matter of law but it is for the justices to decide for themselves what the phrase means in the context of the case.

Therefore possession of a bladed article by an unemployed mechanic to do some repairs on his car that was parked in the road could come within this defence, see R v Manning [1998] Crim LR 198, CA.

7 For procedure in respect of this offence which is triable either way, see the Magistrates' Courts Act 1980, ss 17A-21, in Part I: Magistrates' Courts, Procedure, .

8-22681

139A Offence of having article with blade or point (or offensive weapon) on school premises

(1) Any person who has an article to which section 139 of this Act applies with him on school premises shall be guilty of an offence.

(2) Any person who has an offensive weapon within the meaning of section 1 of the Prevention of Crime Act 1953 with him on school premises shall be guilty of an offence. (3) It shall be defence for a person charged with an offence under subsection (1) or (2) above to prove that he had good reason or lawful authority for having the article or weapon with him on the premises in question. (4) Without prejudice to the generality of subsection (3) above, it shall be a defence for a person charged with an offence under subsection (1) or (2) above to prove that he had the article or weapon in question with him- (a) for use at work,

(







for educational purposes,

(c) for religious reasons, or

(d) as part of any national costume.

(5) A person guilty of an offence-

(a) under subsection (1) above shall be liable1-

(i) on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding six months, or a fine not exceeding the statutory maximum, or both;

(ii) on conviction on indictment, to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years, or a fine, or both;

(








under subsection (2) above shall be liable-

(i) on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding six months, or a fine not exceeding the statutory maximum, or both;

(ii) on conviction on indictment, to imprisonment for a term not exceeding four years, or a fine, or both. (6) In this section and section 139B,"school premises" means land used for the purposes of a school excluding any land occupied solely as a dwelling by a person​I dunno, maybe one could carry a big stick?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I read in a forum one could use an axis lock in Britain but it had to be tight enough to be opened by hand, not with just a wrist flick, at least that was what the fella was trying to get across.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a crying shame, I mean come on my SAK is pretty far from a weapon. What are you supposed to use to open a box, cut some string or any one of a thousand other daily tasks, that's just unbelievable. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Here are a couple of knives I carry. The Imperial is dated the year I was born which was kind of neat and the French knife is a nice
> slicer especially on food.


i love the third one, especially the file work on the blade


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gafer said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Sean said:


> Here are a couple of knives I carry. The Imperial is dated the year I was born which was kind of neat and the French knife is a nice
> slicer especially on food.


Have you had good luck keeping an edge on the Imperial? I have one "US" knife that's an Imperial and one that's Camilus. I've never been able to keep a good edge on the Imperial.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Trekker


----------



## ATF628 (Apr 15, 2012)

CRK Small Sebenza, Kershaw Skyline, Benchmade 940... It changes all the time.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws
[/quote]our laws have gone be ond a joke polatission no fek all lads they ruin every thing one way or a nother


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Jakerock,
Love my trekker as well, sure wish they made it in Alox. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gafer said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws
[/quote]our laws have gone be ond a joke polatission no fek all lads they ruin every thing one way or a nother
[/quote]i know what you mean we are becoming "civilized" hey Gafer! love your english, i am picking up on it, the ladies think i am quite the catch with my new international words


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws
[/quote]our laws have gone be ond a joke polatission no fek all lads they ruin every thing one way or a nother
[/quote]i know what you mean we are becoming "civilized" hey Gafer! love your english, i am picking up on it, the ladies think i am quite the catch with my new international words
[/quote]haha broad yorshire lad ya will learn loads of new words from me lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gafer said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws
[/quote]our laws have gone be ond a joke polatission no fek all lads they ruin every thing one way or a nother
[/quote]i know what you mean we are becoming "civilized" hey Gafer! love your english, i am picking up on it, the ladies think i am quite the catch with my new international words
[/quote]haha broad yorshire lad ya will learn loads of new words from me lol
[/quote]look forward to it!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't carry this one everyday,l but I would say that I do use it every day at least. It was a "gimme" from a friend who jogs obsessively, and said that he saw it laying on the ground, and ran past it every few days for a week or so, and finally decided that it was unlikely that the cops were looking for it in connection with anything serious. He gave it to me and I cleaned it up, removed the rather dull wood handles and made a new set of slabs out of a piece of Gemsbok horn I had laying around, that was too thin to make a fountain pen from and too large for a game call. I thought it was a reasonable improvement.

I'm still not that thrilled with the guthook blade, but it was free, and at least it's not serrated.

Anyway, it's one of several I have laying around the shop.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> in most cases the police just take ya pocket knives of ya but you will be on a marker saying that you carry one


wow, and we have people crying because they cant carry more guns! i feel for all you guys who have such tight laws
[/quote]our laws have gone be ond a joke polatission no fek all lads they ruin every thing one way or a nother
[/quote]i know what you mean we are becoming "civilized" hey Gafer! love your english, i am picking up on it, the ladies think i am quite the catch with my new international words
[/quote]haha broad yorshire lad ya will learn loads of new words from me lol
[/quote]look forward to it!
[/quote]if ya don't understand me just say i will explain


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I don't carry this one everyday,l but I would say that I do use it every day at least. It was a "gimme" from a friend who jogs obsessively, and said that he saw it laying on the ground, and ran past it every few days for a week or so, and finally decided that it was unlikely that the cops were looking for it in connection with anything serious. He gave it to me and I cleaned it up, removed the rather dull wood handles and made a new set of slabs out of a piece of Gemsbok horn I had laying around, that was too thin to make a fountain pen from and too large for a game call. I thought it was a reasonable improvement.
> 
> I'm still not that thrilled with the guthook blade, but it was free, and at least it's not serrated.
> 
> Anyway, it's one of several I have laying around the shop.


thats a cool knife, who's the maker?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a Gerber Freeman. Not a bad knife really, the liners are thick enough that the lock action is reliable and I like the textured edges, oddly enough. I'm less thrilled with the bead blasted blade finish, and really don't care for gut hooks on folders at all, but like I said, it was free. I've met a gentleman who is really anxious to start making some pattern welded blades, so I've agreed to help him build a forge from some parts I had laying about and let him use my smaller anvil. If I get around to making some decent stock, I will probably grind out a replacement blade for this one If I can ever find the time. I haven't done any forge welding in years, but they say it's like riding a bike,, you never really forget. Hope they are right.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> It's a Gerber Freeman. Not a bad knife really, the liners are thick enough that the lock action is reliable and I like the textured edges, oddly enough. I'm less thrilled with the bead blasted blade finish, and really don't care for gut hooks on folders at all, but like I said, it was free. I've met a gentleman who is really anxious to start making some pattern welded blades, so I've agreed to help him build a forge from some parts I had laying about and let him use my smaller anvil. If I get around to making some decent stock, I will probably grind out a replacement blade for this one If I can ever find the time. I haven't done any forge welding in years, but they say it's like riding a bike,, you never really forget. Hope they are right.


thats in line with what i was thinking, your an old school knife maker, couldnt you just nip the gut hook off?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure, but that would leave the blade narrow enough at the tip to make the down sweep of the liners look awkward, and grinding them would cut into the lanyard slot (which I'm using now for a lanyard and don't want to eliminate) as well as causing me to have to do a lot of hand gimping on the liners to continue the scalloped edge, which would have to be bead blasted to avoid the shiny edge being obvious. ect ect ect. I knew there was a reason I quit making knives 

But seriously, I like the look of the non gut hook version of this blade, and just think that with the gemsbok scales, a nice subtle piece of forge welded high carbon wire cable or a simple ladder pattern would look pretty cool if I matched the factory outline of the non gut hook blade.

lemme see if I can find a pic of the regular blade with the arced swage . As long as the swage is not ground to an actual sharp edge, it is safe to pocket carry and won't snag on the draw the way the guthook wants to if you use a lanyard or fob to pull it out.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> Sure, but that would leave the blade narrow enough at the tip to make the down sweep of the liners look awkward, and grinding them would cut into the lanyard slot (which I'm using now for a lanyard and don't want to eliminate) as well as causing me to have to do a lot of hand gimping on the liners to continue the scalloped edge, which would have to be bead blasted to avoid the shiny edge being obvious. ect ect ect. I knew there was a reason I quit making knives
> 
> But seriously, I like the look of the non gut hook version of this blade, and just think that with the gemsbok scales, a nice subtle piece of forge welded high carbon wire cable or a simple ladder pattern would look pretty cool if I matched the factory outline of the non gut hook blade.
> 
> lemme see if I can find a pic of the regular blade with the arced swage . As long as the swage is not ground to an actual sharp edge, it is safe to pocket carry and won't snag on the draw the way the guthook wants to if you use a lanyard or fob to pull it out.


and thats the reason i love sharpening, love playing with knives, but what you just explained sounds like serious work. the non gut hook version looks good too, but the gut hook on this one really works for me.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> Here are a couple of knives I carry. The Imperial is dated the year I was born which was kind of neat and the French knife is a nice
> slicer especially on food.


Have you had good luck keeping an edge on the Imperial? I have one "US" knife that's an Imperial and one that's Camilus. I've never been able to keep a good edge on the Imperial.
[/quote]

About the same edge retention capability as my swiss army knives. It does come up quite nicely with stropping though.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Sean said:


> Here are a couple of knives I carry. The Imperial is dated the year I was born which was kind of neat and the French knife is a nice
> slicer especially on food.


Have you had good luck keeping an edge on the Imperial? I have one "US" knife that's an Imperial and one that's Camilus. I've never been able to keep a good edge on the Imperial.
[/quote]

About the same edge retention capability as my swiss army knives. It does come up quite nicely with stropping though.
[/quote]

I'll have to give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> i switched blades the DDC SMF was a hair to bulky, i sold it and bought this, CRK!


Nice switch, CRK ftw! i'll never depart with my sebenza ... i've worked too hard for it, but it was worth it. :king:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to carry a Victorinox Camper, but since my wife got me a Leatherman Wave, it's all I carry now. I have the bit extender, bits, and a firesteel in it's sheath as well.

I was told once that if you carry a knife, flashlight, and a lighter, you'll use at least one of those every day. Pretty much right. My Fenix is always on my belt alongside my Wave.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

my edc in moment





  








P1110043




__
Geko


__
Apr 26, 2013


__
4







the handle is made of a olive wood branch and finished with shellack.

greetings geko


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Geko said:


> my edc in moment
> 
> the handle is made of a olive wood branch and finished with shellack.
> 
> greetings geko


Wonderful fixed blade edc! You did a great job on that one.

I love carrying smaller fixed blades. Right now I have an Anza on my belt.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

the gafer said:


> 'newconvert' said:
> 
> 
> > 'the gafer' said:
> ...


This has got to be the quotiest bunch of quotes that's ever been quoted...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful blade geko, and nice sheath work!

What steel did you forge that knife from?


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> the gafer said:
> 
> 
> > 'newconvert' said:
> ...


Hmmm

There's always time to make it...er....BIGGER!! :naughty:

I used to carry a very nice IXL Schrade Wolstenhome backlocker until I lost it :sorry: so I started carrying this one (Right hand one)..










I stopped carrying it when my son broke the corkscrew removing the stopper from some cheap plonk that had the cork jackhammered in!!!

I now carry this tiny Opinel on my car keys :blush:










It's a shame we've been forced into carrying titchy little sharps :banghead:

I'd like to carry this but I don't i'd get very far before the boys in blue would come for me (with guins not knives   )










John :wave:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnbaz said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > the gafer said:
> ...


Wow man...I never knew anyone with a samurai sword as part of his edc...your neighbors must be scared poopless of you


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


...BTW, I like your car.


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Johnbaz said:
> ...


It would have been nice to slip the sword on but alas here in the UK you could get arrested for having a splinter in your thumb :banghead:

My car's a Honda Civic (Old mans car!!) unless you mean the little MG Midget in my avatar?? that's still in need of a resto!!

The Quote stack is coming along nicely now!!!

Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I carry a cold steel kudo as a throw away, a schrade mini stockman, and a timberland timberlite (I switch this one out) and yes I carry all three on a daily basis as well as a slingshot and usually a stout walking stick...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi any one tried one of these they look great

http://www.leathermans.co.uk/Leatherman-Style-CS.html


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

I use an Enzo PK70 which is a non-locking knife with Scandi grind blade and carbon fibre blanks. Locking knives are banned here in the UK for EDC use, unfortunately and this is one of the best non-locking knives made.

More pics here: http://thirtyfivemill.com/enzo-pk70-carbon-fibre-scandi-grind/


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

4WDX said:


> I use an Enzo PK70 which is a non-locking knife with Scandi grind blade and carbon fibre blanks. Locking knives are banned here in the UK for EDC use, unfortunately and this is one of the best non-locking knives made.
> 
> More pics here: http://thirtyfivemill.com/enzo-pk70-carbon-fibre-scandi-grind/
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I am a hermit and leave very little of my house, but if I have to always carry out this


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I have not seen this is only for knifes


----------

